# Hilfe bei Suchmaschinen Optimierung



## HenHas (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe eine Fanseite zu Titan Quest erstellt. Doch wenn man bei Google "Titan Quest" eingibt, findet man meine Fanseite nicht mal uf den ersten 5 seiten. Ich habe mich bei google angemeldet und sogar meta-tags benutzt. Doch ich benutzte das CMS KOOBI.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich meine Seite auf den TOP 10 wieder finde?! 

http://www.titan-quest.net


----------



## itseit (25. August 2006)

Also Meta tags bringen nichts, da mit ihnen viel unfug getrieben wurde haben die meisten großen Suchmaschinen sie abgesetzt.

http://www.woodshed.de/
http://www.google-tips.de/google_algorithmen
http://www.bestviewed.de/tipps/suchmaschinen-optimierung.html
http://dciwam.de/faq/tutorials/suchmaschinen-faq#a2

Das sind mal ein paar Links aber mit der Suche dürftest du auf weitere Stoßen.

Empfehlen würde ich dir auch Programme wie "profiSUBMIT" das kostenlos ist und deine Seite auswertet und ein paar Tips gibt.

Zu empfehlen ist auch folgender Link http://www.kso.co.uk/ - wo sehr gute Tips stehen und auch ein paar Programme zum testen.

Tobi


----------

